# "FX on Hulu" to begin March 2020



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As the folks at Disney restructure their system of "television" distribution within the era of streaming, the world was recently advised of something called _FX on Hulu_ which will begin in March. _The Hollywood Reporter_ offers an explanation FX to Produce Programming for Hulu while _Engaget's_ piece was titled FX's entire show archive arrives on Hulu next March. And since Hulu and FX are both now owned by Disney, The Verge offers a different angle Disney is using FX to ensure people don't forget about Hulu.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> As the folks at Disney restructure their system of "television" distribution within the era of streaming, the world was recently advised of something called _FX on Hulu_ which will begin in March. _The Hollywood Reporter_ offers an explanation FX to Produce Programming for Hulu while _Engaget's_ piece was titled FX's entire show archive arrives on Hulu next March. And since Hulu and FX are both now owned by Disney, The Verge offers a different angle Disney is using FX to ensure people don't forget about Hulu.


Be a shame if folks forget about Hulu. Lots of good stuff on that site. Good to see what they're doing with FX content.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> Be a shame if folks forget about Hulu. Lots of good stuff on that site. Good to see what they're doing with FX content.
> 
> Rich


Last week we streamed 11 broadcast primetime series episodes from ABC, Fox, and NBC via Hulu.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Last week we streamed 11 broadcast primetime series episodes from ABC, Fox, and NBC via Hulu.


Since they fixed the PQ thing I've been using it more and more. Lots wrong with the site but they seem to be going in the right direction. Lots wrong with every streaming site except NF and Prime. I think.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

No problems here with streaming from Netflix, Prime, Acorn or CBS News on my Roku TV.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

not to hack this topic but where to get a Channel list for Hulu?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

lacubs said:


> not to hack this topic but where to get a Channel list for Hulu?


I'm not quite sure how to answer your question. Hulu offers live TV streaming (60 or more channels) with recording like many other services, but to find out which channels in your area you would have to go to their web site. They do not include CBS anywhere. _But I don't subscribe to live streaming._

Generally, their non-live streaming service offers most ABC, Fox and NBC shows for streaming the day after they air. How many past episodes are available varies with some going back many seasons while some - like the "Chicagos" from NBC limited to a half dozen or so. Like other streaming services they offer a lot more, even programming from the United Kingdom, movies, etc. You really need to check their website.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> No problems here with streaming from Netflix, Prime, Acorn or CBS News on my Roku TV.


I'm sure everybody has the same problems as I do with Amazon and NF. I was using Amazon last night to watch Jack Ryan and each time I moved from one TV set to another I had to find where I left off each time. Use NF and you rarely have such problems. NF is the standard bearer for streaming sites, I think. If they all worked the way NF does we'd all be better off.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Just a reminder that _FX on Hulu_ starts tomorrow. The news stories are confusing regarding what FX content will be on Hulu, but premiering exclusively on FX on Hulu on Thursday will be the new miniseries "Devs" by English novelist, screen writer, producer, and director Alex Garland about Lily Chan (Sonoya Mizuno), a computer engineer investigating the disappearance of her boyfriend who worked for a quantum computing company called Amaya, run by Forest (Nick Offerman).

Some have said that Disney which owns both Hulu and FX is adding the _FX on Hulu_ hub to appeal to an older audience, meaning GenX and Boomers. In any event, there will be 1,600+ back episodes of FX shows available tomorrow.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> I'm sure everybody has the same problems as I do with Amazon and NF. I was using Amazon last night to watch Jack Ryan and each time I moved from one TV set to another I had to find where I left off each time. Use NF and you rarely have such problems. NF is the standard bearer for streaming sites, I think. If they all worked the way NF does we'd all be better off.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, Amazon seems slower to mark your spot in a show than some other apps. Doesn't affect me much as I tend to watch on the main TV.

As an aside, I keep wondering why I put that 65" Sammy curved TV in my bedroom. Almost never watch in there as when I go to bed I tend to read awhile.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, _FX on Hulu_ is on Hulu. They've just given FX a menu item which leads to FX programming which, for ease of continued viewing, if you select a program you can simply add it to the "My Stuff" listing along with the other Hulu stuff you may have there.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Yeah, Amazon seems slower to mark your spot in a show than some other apps. Doesn't affect me much as I tend to watch on the main TV.
> 
> As an aside, I keep wondering why I put that 65" Sammy curved TV in my bedroom. Almost never watch in there as when I go to bed I tend to read awhile.


I have a 65" Sammy in the MB that never gets used. That should/might last forever. Quick replacement if I need one.

Rich


----------

